# Rainshadow Inshore Blanks?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I see several name brand inshore rod companies listing M or ML power with Fast or XFast action. I prefer fast action over mod-fast sometimes...

I do not see a casting blank with these specs on the Rainshadow website. I do see some blanks with the listed power and action within their spinning blanks.

Do any of you use their spinning blanks for inshore casting rod builds?

Also, what are your goto inshore rod blank for throwing tops and or tails for under $100.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I use their Revelation inshore blanks for corky rods. Next to my fast blanks, they do "feel" slower and whippier. 

I like the St. Croix SCII 7' M|F at exactly $100 from Mudhole. ML|F is $95.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Rainshadow Immortal is a great blank also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I have 3 Rainshadow Blanks. One Immortal and the other two are the Revelation blanks. They have the split reel seat and guides. I bought 4 but only built on one. If you want to buy any of them hit me up.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Friend of mine built me a Rainshadow SP844 7' rod. I throw 1/4oz jig heads with tails and Tidal Surge Split tails with no problems. I'm thinking about having another rod built with either SP843 or SP842 blank.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Follow up to what I said earlier. The Rainshadow inshore blanks throw tails just fine, but I did not care for them while working a topwater. Too whippy for my taste


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

The SP series are very forgiving on knicks, scratches and banging them around. The higher modulus blanks, not so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

You might try the REVIP70ML. It is a medium light blank with a fast tip. I really like the feel and action.
Pat


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

IP is inshore popping blanks. They are mod fast. S and C are fast tips


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out the REVS72ML or REVS72M - Its labeled a spinning blank but use them as a casting/topwater setup for customers wanting a little longer blank with great results. The butt diameters are smaller compared to the casting equivalent and the blank is way lighter.


----------

